# Feeding Red Belly's



## kevin1000291367 (Aug 24, 2008)

I have 3 red bellys and right now I feed them squid,Shrimp,Scallops,Cod,Smelt,And on occasion I give them some beef heart and I was just wondering what else I could give them a little varity? Plz Let me know. Thanx


----------



## blackandgold4ever05 (Jun 5, 2008)

You can try earthworms or meal worms.


----------



## kevin1000291367 (Aug 24, 2008)

blackandgold4ever05 said:


> You can try earthworms or meal worms.


I do feed them earthworms and I was just wondering if there was anything else


----------



## ELREYDENJ83 (Jun 25, 2008)

try some krill, silversides, prawn, tilapia, sole, whiting, fish guts, hikari pellets


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

Man your piranhas are eating better than me!


----------



## monixe (Sep 1, 2008)

kevin1982 said:


> You can try earthworms or meal worms.


I do feed them earthworms and I was just wondering if there was anything else 
[/quote]

I feed my rb's chicken. they love it!!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

monixe said:


> You can try earthworms or meal worms.


I do feed them earthworms and I was just wondering if there was anything else 
[/quote]

I feed my rb's chicken. they love it!!
[/quote]

While they may love it, it should not be a staple of their diet. They are built more to handle piscine flesh than to eat anything else.


----------



## razorback182 (Apr 27, 2008)

whoa. those are spoiled fish! why not try adding different pellets? maybe even algae wafers.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

I read somewhere on this site that its not that good to feed meal worms.. Idk Im still new at this whole P thing. But can you gut load them and feed them to your P's? Would that be anybetter for them? I know you can do that for like lizzards and things like that but I didnt know how beneficial that would be for them.....


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

To digest a mealworm is a lot of work, and there's not that much in it for them. I'd go with something more soft-bodied if you're feeling the insect feeding thing.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

No I'm not just was wondering it from the comment a couple spaces up about meal worms.


----------



## kevin1000291367 (Aug 24, 2008)

I dont know if they are really big on pellets and I have tried to feed them krill in the frozen cubes and they didn't like it. I also have a question about white sand that you can buy at like a hardware store. Can you put that in your rbp's tank or is there something in it that is not good for your fish?? Plz let me know


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

A lot of people have had luck with sand from places like home depot as long as you wash it really good you should be ok. If you search for sand there will be a thread that pops up with recommendations on what type of sand to use and how much others have paid and things like that.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Pool filter sand.. Sinks really fast and is decently cheap...


----------



## jaredood (Sep 6, 2008)

i have a 1 rbp should I feed it 1 worm 1 a day? use different portions or what?


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

jaredood said:


> i have a 1 rbp should I feed it 1 worm 1 a day? use different portions or what?


feed several times a day and give it some of the things mentioned above


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

ELREYDENJ83 said:


> try some krill, silversides, prawn, tilapia, sole, whiting, fish guts, hikari pellets


That's exactly what I use plus a little beef heart from time to time and an occasional FROZEN pinky mouse.


----------

